# Wood fired oven - Calzones



## fishingpol (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is another summer teaser.  Fresh calzones tonight.  First one is a sausage and cheese, second was an olive and cheese.  The sausage was pretty incredible.  This will be a repeat meal sometime this summer.

I am still learning how to run this oven.  I raked the wood and coals more towards the front during firing to heat the firebrick to brown the botom crust better.  A steady supply of wood must be fed to cook the top nicely.

Firing...






Really getting going...




Sausage done...




Molten cheese explosion




Fresh cut





More molten cheese


----------



## rottiman (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW, awesome looking.......................job well done!


----------



## Morgan (Jul 7, 2012)

Damn you and your wood fired oven pictures  (just kidding) However this is now one more thing added to my never ending list of things to do, although this project gets added in the mid to top area, things will get bumped to get one of these built!  Been snooping on all your pictures and every one makes me and the missus drool


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks great fishingpol, nice job.

zap


----------



## Thistle (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh my.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 7, 2012)

I Love Calzones... Those look Awesome!


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone. To anyone thinking of building an oven, you will not be disappointed.

Morgan - I'm glad you enjoyed the photos. Part of the reason I built this was to get back to my French-Canadian roots in some sort of way. I understand that there were literally thousands of these built up in the Quebec and Gaspe area. My neighbor and his family have travelled to Gaspe for the past few summers and said you can buy fresh baked bread at the side of the road made by the locals. So the gears started turning. Meals for the fall will be Tourtieres, galettes, voyageur stews, pork and beans, etc... I really looking forward to the fall where I can sit outside and stoke the oven on a crisp, cool morning and have fresh muffins or sweet bread with a cup of coffee. Joie de vivre.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you deliver?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 8, 2012)

Friggin dreamy Jon....
Yum...


----------



## bfunk13 (Jul 8, 2012)

Even more jealous now. 
Looks great. Can't beat a good calzone!
Here is one of mine.


----------



## woodchip (Jul 8, 2012)

I often use a baking tray in the wood oven to keep the food from messing up the oven when things do go slightly wrong (very useful when major pie leaks occur).........


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 8, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Even more jealous now.
> Looks great. Can't beat a good calzone!
> Here is one of mine.


 
bfunk, serious altitude on that calzone!  I have so much to learn.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jul 8, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> bfunk, serious altitude on that calzone! I have so much to learn.


Yours looks plenty good to me!
The great thing about cooking is in the end it all tastes good. Trust me it took a few tries to get this one.
Next time try this. Salami, ham, pepperoni and cheese. Beat an egg and egg wash the top before baking. Gives it a nice color and crunch. I like to add poppy seeds after the egg wash. Don't forget to cut a few slits on top for hot air to escape. Sauce on the side works well for calzones.
Keep them pics coming!


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 8, 2012)

Great advice.  I didn't think of the egg wash.


----------



## Gasifier (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sitting here having a nice cold beer because I have the next few days off. I have had plenty to eat today. We had barbeque chicken, salt potatoes and corn that the wife made on the grill. Then had some mint oreo ice cream and wopper ice cream. (Didn't even know they had that. But if they have it, our kids will find it. )  So like I was saying. I have had plenty to eat today. Now I am looking at your pictures fishingpol. What the ....  ? I am hungry now. I am not going to eat anything, I am not going to eat anything.......


----------



## certified106 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, that looks awesome! I absolutely love that oven you built!


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 16, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! I absolutely love that oven you built!


 
Thanks, you should check out Ironpony's oven in progress in the DIY, it is looking mighty fine.


----------

